# General > Politics >  Happy Anniversary

## davth

I would like to wish you all a happy anniversary to the confirmation of Scotland's majority vote to remain part of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.Have a great day tomorrow folks.And here is to many happy returns.

----------


## Alien Adrenaline Reflex

Not to go on and on and on and on and on about the result....  sounding alot like aa event in 1966. Scotland has never been the same since.  all everyone ever talsk about now is politics. I feel sorry for labor and conservative voters at the moment as they muct now feel that they are trying to shout at a crowd from the other side of a huricane.  Roll on next year so we can get the inevitable landslide over with.

----------


## bekisman

Must not forget that the vast majority of SNP voters were Labour voters - they weren't born SNP , but with such a prat in charge of that Party, and the right(ish) leanings Labour were going, it was only natural these Labour voters would not vote for Miliband, they would vote leftist. 
Now, what these Scottish [SNP] Labour voters want is ensconced in Westminster, no wonder Sturgeon is NOT shouting his praises.. it is a worrying time for her as her 'window of opportunity' is slowly closing.      
"Scotland's majority" had spoken and that "more Scots voted to keep our  kingdom united than have ever voted for any party in any election in  Scottish history" is a fact. I still scratch my head why these 45% still kick up a stink, like spoiled kids who can't get their way. 

I enjoy PMQ's and it is right that the SNP are more like primary school kids who suddenly find themselves at university, what a humiliating incident when they were chided for actually clapping!
So go on keep whinging, keep ignoring the wishes of the majority. But I always thought that having an Independence Referendum was a 'Reserved matter' i.e. the whole of the UK must agree, so no matter how often sturgeon gets her nickers in a twist and stamps her feet, it can't happen without the will and agreement of the United Kingdom - that which the majority of Scotland voted for!
Sigh..

----------


## BetterTogether

A great day for Scotland a day worth remembering especially for those who voted NO.

One year on the SNP have shown their true colours with no interest in running Scotland, tying themselves up in constitutional wrangling and lying to the public.

 Every day we see a more panic stricken Nicola Sturgeon espousing more and more bizarre reasons on what could trigger a referendum.How can you trust a party that just lies and then carries on lying to the whole country then carries on as if nothing has happened.

----------


## davth

It should be formally marked, we could have a UK day public holiday.
Then all eat a hearty meal and the Yes voters could give thanks to the No voters for saving them from themselves.
Then perhaps have a good old sing song and promise never to attempt such a stupid thing again.

----------


## bekisman

So, let's say that the YES got 55% and the NO 45%. Would this be acceptable to Sturgeon and Salmond
Of course it would, so why the hell don't they accept it the other way around?

----------


## BetterTogether

> So, let's say that the YES got 55% and the NO 45%. Would this be acceptable to Sturgeon and SalmondOf course it would, so why the hell don't they accept it the other way around?


Because they are unprincipled parasitic opportunistic predators.

----------


## rob murray

Yes...but still " the battle" goes on see http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...itics-34283944

They are not going to let indy2 wither away.....sturgeon is still rattling on though, on the issues that COULD trigger indy2 and still states that she will have indy2 only when she thinks she will win it. Radio Scotland described her approach as " cautious" this morning

----------


## cptdodger

> Yes...but still " the battle" goes on see http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...itics-34283944
> 
> They are not going to let indy2 wither away.....sturgeon is still rattling on though, on the issues that COULD trigger indy2 and still states that she will have indy2 only when she thinks she will win it. Radio Scotland described her approach as " cautious" this morning


And from that link, common sense at last -

Scottish Liberal Democrat leader Willie Rennie said: "It is unbelievable  that with problems in the police, NHS and schools, the SNP want yet  another referendum. The SNP government need to get on with the day job  rather than plotting another referendum."

----------


## BetterTogether

That's because they can't actually do the job so it's all a big smokescreen to fool the public and try to hide their ineptitude at governance. 


It's fairly obvious they actually don't believe in the democratic will of the people but just their own self serving needs.

The Will of the Scottish people was voiced one year ago today, yet they continually attempt to usurp that decision.

----------


## rob murray

> And from that link, common sense at last -
> 
> Scottish Liberal Democrat leader Willie Rennie said: "It is unbelievable  that with problems in the police, NHS and schools, the SNP want yet  another referendum. The SNP government need to get on with the day job  rather than plotting another referendum."


Well indy2 has fairly consumed a lot of time and energy which should have been put to better use, mind you, despite the above problems / issues...they are very high in all polls ....work that one out ?? They are also favourites for another white wash at next years election...so tactically Sturgeon will ride on this, stick some scenarios in the manifesto that COULD trigger indy2, keep yes voters on side and fudge the issue for at least another 4 years and during that period constantly carp and threaten indy2.......failing a catastrophic run of unstabling events, the SNP will win 2020.....and dependant on A Polls and B Credibly solving the big issues ( currency EU and economy / fiscal management ) that may well be the time that Sturgeon plays her cards....one thngs for sure, indy 2 will not go away and theres nowt we can do about it.

----------


## cptdodger

If they (SNP) ever get their wish to completely destroy this country (Scotland), then we can always move to this fabled land of milk and honey they talk about, where I think most Yes voters would wish we were already there.

----------


## rob murray

A study suggests the 'No' vote in the referendum was due to an unusual alliance of Scotland's youngest voters, its average earners, Protestants and women. see http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/scotland....   not the influence of the vow....nor older voters  as the pro independance myth puts it.....

----------


## BetterTogether

If I'd of been a betting man I'd of been down the bookies to place a wager on whether Ms Sturgeon had another attention grabbing speech today.

Shame she can't just accept she lost plain and simple the SNP are now facing the long trudge toward another election with the knowledge that Labour have veered left, the Greens no longer give them support and from within their party is starting to fracture.

She can wail and holler how Westminster is on borrowed time but the reality is she knows her party can only go one way. 

Politics never has one party going from strength to strength indefinitely they rise they fall as looking at Labour and the Lib Dems shows us anyone with even a half critical view of the SNPs current track record would be fully aware that at some stage their record on governance will catch them up and then will begin, " in my opinion " the utter decimation of the SNP.
For those of us who voted no and realise it wasn't about the Vow or any other the preposterous assertions we should realise that the SNP are at their zenith they may get one more set of elections put from there on in, it will be downhill as more and more people's eyes are opened to the incompetence, cronyism and infighting that is starting to swallow the party.

Meanwhile enjoy today and be thankful you woke up Scottish and British still member of the Union.

Not one of those who sadly feel that being part of the longest running democracy in the world makes you oppressed but free to exert your opinion then quietly revel in it.

----------


## rob murray

> If I'd of been a betting man I'd of been down the bookies to place a wager on whether Ms Sturgeon had another attention grabbing speech today.
> 
> Shame she can't just accept she lost plain and simple the SNP are now facing the long trudge toward another election with the knowledge that Labour have veered left, the Greens no longer give them support and from within their party is starting to fracture.
> 
> She can wail and holler how Westminster is on borrowed time but the reality is she knows her party can only go one way. 
> 
> Politics never has one party going from strength to strength indefinitely they rise they fall as looking at Labour and the Lib Dems shows us anyone with even a half critical view of the SNPs current track record would be fully aware that at some stage their record on governance will catch them up and then will begin, " in my opinion " the utter decimation of the SNP.
> For those of us who voted no and realise it wasn't about the Vow or any other the preposterous assertions we should realise that the SNP are at their zenith they may get one more set of elections put from there on in, it will be downhill as more and more people's eyes are opened to the incompetence, cronyism and infighting that is starting to swallow the party.
> 
> ...


No bookie would ever take a bet from you as regards sturgeons attention grabbing "speeches".....its all she does..see BBC Scotland News today..."David Cameron living on borrowed time"...she .sounds like a gangster !!! Agree with your summation, although I cant see "utter decimation" inevitably a slow melt down through losing voters dis illusioned yessers who want indy2 now...thats all sturgeon is upto in keeping the indy2 rant going....keeping them on side.....she cant come clean out and say all bets are off can she.... they would be finished...no theyve painted themselves into a corner

----------


## rob murray

NicolaSturgeon has told Scottish National party activists today  “there are no shortcuts” to independence as they would still face a tough challenge to win as econd referendum.
In aspeech to mark the anniversaryof last year’s independence vote, the first minister said that yes campaigners might be energetic and determined b*ut they could only win by“patiently and carefully” winning over Scotland’s no voters.*
 “If we are to win independence, we must convince a majority of Scots that it represents the best future for Scotland. That was true last year, it is true now and it will be true at all times in the future. There are no shortcuts,” she said.
Sturgeon announced that she had “fired the starting gun” for next May’s Scottish parliamentary elections, a clear signal to SNP activists to focus their energy on winning a third SNP term at Holyrood to give the party a second successive majority government.
*Impatienceamong the 45% who voted yes last September was not enough, she said. “Thatmeans we must persuade the people we failed to persuade last year. That meansunderstanding why they voted no. And it means addressing those concernspatiently, carefully and comprehensively. That is our challenge.”

Look they are so far ahead in the polls  next year will be a white wash / wipeout job and she knows it ....*Given the schisms that have opened up and divided Scotland she also has fat chance of converting no voters and well she knows that too....expectation management yet again.........slowly lettting the yes voters down, already on social media message are appearing...we want indy2...but does sturgeon ??? Answer......nah

----------

